# one man and his campervan



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

on 2 tonight 18.30 new series if anyone is interested


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

its a cooking program, and it has been done before, with the same van by the look of it.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> its a cooking program, and it has been done before, with the same van by the look of it.


Coastal Kitchen, Danny Boome drives his orange VW around the coast cooking.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Enjoyed the programme, .........a bit romantic though.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I thought it was going to be all cooking, but was pleasantly surprised. We had a van like that 15+ years ago. F reg, different conversion.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Could anyone put a name to the location?


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

ramblingon said:


> Could anyone put a name to the location?


Clovelly, North Devon I think was the location of the first part, not watched the rest yet.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it didn't point out what he did for the bog :roll: :lol: 

and what's all this "parking up & cooking, and stopping overnight wherever you want"? In England? He obviously didn't encounter the height barriers,or signs saying no overnight parking or cooking. :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You'd think a surfer would have more knowledge of the tides :lol: wot a muppet :roll:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Bet there are hundreds of 'men of a certain age' perusing the net even as we speak looking at the possibility of picking up a campervan bargain to head off and recapture their lost youth. 
It was a bit of a romantic image, beautiful sunny days, idyllic locations, wild camping on a private beach. No mention of practicalities like sanitary arrangements, the legality or otherwise of just stopping where you like. Wonder if it will get more realistic or just continue as wish fulfilment. Still the scenery is pretty

Chris


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Campervan*

Nice VW but thought the presenter was a complete t****r. Was just waiting for him to say "For sure guys, yah fantastic.

Patronising and inaccurate. Not for me sadly an opportunity for a decent program on motorhomes missed.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


What a nice programme. Lovely part of the Country.

Brought back some great memories of our Martin Walter 1962 Splitty(Tinny) and some great holidays, with the four kids!!

In case you didn't realise it, that's what Wildcamping is about, not parking in some grotty carpark with another twenty vans.


Didn't think it would please too many on this Forum.





Andy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00yltdc/One_Man_and_His_Campervan_Devon/


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

The program it has just replaced was more enjoyable to me.

Mike Portillo / Railways.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

bob23 said:


> The program it has just replaced was more enjoyable to me.
> 
> Mike Portillo / Railways.


I watched the episode at Mallaig over the weekend. Very interesting.

Regarding Campervan tonight, I reckon those tired surfers starved on the moules he served up. If they didn't all go up the chippy later, I'll eat my hat 

Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I did enjoy the programme and was able to just laugh at the shortcomings...like the tide coming in  he probably lost the cooker but he did save the mussels  . Yum Yum.
Our son has a v dub that he and his wife have done up,they live in Cornwall and believe me they wildcamp in many places we would never find or dare go in our motorhome. They always catch their food and cook it al fresco,this is their real life that they share with many others.They always include us aged parents when we get down to Falmouth,we have had a good number of inpromtu beach meals after the fishing for the past 16years.
We were at Godrevy (near St Ives) parked up on the national trust near the Lighthouse,all the cars had left and we decided to make a meal,we enjoyed a brilliant sunset later just us (with my 84 year old mother)and two youngsters that arrived in a battered old v dub for the evening they sat out watching the sun go down,we sat in the comfort of our van watching the waves roll in with the last light of the sun on them,pure delight for us all.


I guess if we want a programme that reflects our own particular brand of motorhoming perhaps others might see that as a tad boring :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*All that*



artona said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00yltdc/One_Man_and_His_Campervan_Devon/


I was just about to ask what Chanel, thanks.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Saw 75% of the programme, all I could think was, what state would my van be in going down those roads/lanes/tracks 8O 

tony


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

what a prat


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Enjoyed it MUCH more than Messrs Portillo and Bradshaw.

hubby was obsessed with the trains almost as much as the man who pulls chimneys down   

We gathered muscels, cockles and oysters in Carnac last year cooked and ate them. (on a campsite)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Quite enjoyed the programme.

Think it will have lots of mid life crisis folks coming out the woodwork, thinking they can buy an old classic camper for £500 and head off into the sunset though :lol: 

Oh, and with all that food he cooked and ate - he must be needing the toliet by now 8O . I don't think his van had a portaloo in it, so the BBC must have glossed over that part of wildcamping :lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Well. I suppose there is some content involving touring in a small campervan but not all that much detail, and it all looks very lubbly jubbly cool camping. Like, kewl innit, yeah. 

Not taking his wife and 2 daughters on his travels? A teensy-weensy cop-out. Just a bit. 

Martin Dorey who presents this programme also wrote “The Camper Van Cookbook: Life on 4 Wheels, Cooking on 2 Rings”. I recently viewed this book on the Amazon website. There is an accompanying brief video cooking demonstration. I had hoped that this would be another “cooking for blokes” type of basic cookbook aimed at people like me who want to get on with the touring holiday side of things. Martin Dorey’s recipes are too much like hard work. Strictly for foodies like him. I suppose I could manage fried eggs inna bun thingies for breakfast. 

I also don’t want to be foraging much further afield than the nearest local delicatessen or supermarket. Life is too short. Especially where holidays are concerned. Local delicacies are best sampled in a nearby restaurant. If all else fails, how about putting some sausages on the BBQ? Yum. Washed down with a cold beer. 

Anyway, having watched the video demonstration, Martin Dorey’s book quickly lost its appeal. I guess this TV series is mainly going to be “look at me cooking strange things I found in the hedgerow or on some rocks” and the VW T2 campervan is really just a trendy prop. Jamie Oliver did something similar with his TV series set in Italy, before selling his customized VW Splitty at auction, but on the whole JO’s food seemed somewhat more filling from what I can remember. Just what you need after a day in the fresh air. 

SD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TV*

Well, I thought it was a bit glossy, kewl, and you know. Very "yew guyz"

What the hell was the exploding egg butties all about?

Can't imagine the owner of the private beach allowing us on with our van. And where did he have a crap !

Not very real world and was a load of Bill Hooks really.

And did we not stop wrapping Fish & Chips in newspaper for a reason?. Let alone cook in it.

1 out of 10 and that was for the Vee Dub.

Mrs. TM Switched it off before the end.

TM


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Re the important loo question.

He had a 2 man camera crew. In at least one shot there appeared to be a PVC in the background ... coincidence?

We know from other campervan-related and "survival" TV shows that the presenter apparently stays overnight in a proper hotel ... according to leaks to the press.  

Alternatively, I suppose that Dorey chap just relies on Immodium.


SD


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I watched it and found it very interesting. Last nights episode was filmed "in my part of the world" north devon coast line, between Westward Ho and Hartland. Yes there is a Lady Stucley who lives on the Stucley Estate, and obviously as he "purported " to be a family friend, she gave him permission to wild camp on her private beach. There are many private beaches along that coastline.

Apart from the obvious, hygiene facilities, one thing I did notice and think the continuity crew could have emphasised, was where did he keep his board when travelling, it only appeared when he went surfing, and no he would not have surfed off the rocks, as it may to some appear that he did.

It was a very interesting programme if taken for what it was.

Tonight I believe, he is filming in the New Forest, another interesting location.

Likewise Bradshaws train trips as portrayed by Michale Portillo was also good and varied and took us around our beautiful UK.

Jenny


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Although I sort of enjoyed it, we said wouldn't it be nice to see someone doing something like this in something different to a VW type camper van.

Something that shows non motor homers what modern day motorhoming is all about. And calling it a motorhome instead of a camper van.

In the 70s our neighbours had what my Dad called a caravanette.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

He must have the same sat nav as me , because mine try's to take me down tiny lanes, and some times i've listend to it, with a grim out come :roll: :roll:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

brens said:


> after the fishing for the past 16years.


I've never heard anyone sitting for that long waiting for a bite, but just reinforces my view that life is too short for fishing! 

I watched some last night, but didn't think it worth sticking with. It portrays something that isn't a reality for the vast majority, with no explanation for how anyone else could, or more realistically couldn't, follow in his footsteps.

At one point he drove through a fairly full small carpark to an empty bit at the end seemingly reserved for his filming. So you too can park up in an ideal spot if someone closes off the carpark for you. :roll:

Buying up an old camper as a result of this program is fairly harmless, but if even a small proportion of those watching try to follow in his footsteps they will make life a lot harder for those who apparently do it now, and for those as on this forum that would like to but are more aware of the limitations and drawbacks.

Jason


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

To paraphrase:- "Everything in it's place and a place for everything".

Where did he keep all his clothes, where did he keep all his cooking utensils, including enormous pans etc, etc :roll: 

Worth watching for the scenery but don't listen to his philosophy on 'campervanning'!

Can't wait to see 'wild camping' in the New Forest (Pony steaks on the menu???) :wink: 8O :lol:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I thought it was just his mobile shed to get away from the wife and kids, that might catch on with one or two!


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

I quite enjoyed it but was annoyed by the registration plates on the VW that kept magically changing from the (not legal on a vehicle that age) silver on black to legal yellow and white ones. Sad I know but once I'd noticed it.....


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Strange programe really .....just a different verion of hugh Fernley Kitchen stool.....

covered most aspects of the surfing fraternity except the herbal cigarettes and fit young birds.....

Talking of which whens he going to try and book a pitch at a CC site
that will take a programe on its own .... :lol: 

ps

Why didnt he tell the viewers these old V Dubs rust quicker than a quick thing...?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Turned off when he said he'd cooked a banjo. A banjo to me has always been egg and bacon. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

keith_c said:


> I quite enjoyed it but was annoyed by the registration plates on the VW that kept magically changing from the (not legal on a vehicle that age) silver on black to legal yellow and white ones. Sad I know but once I'd noticed it.....


I noticed that too (although black and white plates on a V reg might be legal, but probably wasn't).

Also the tax disc holder kept changing between a plain one and a Union flag one.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Turned off when he said he'd cooked a banjo. A banjo to me has always been egg and bacon. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


Absolutely not always soft fried egg.

Come inside big eats Commando

Steak and chips,

and fried egg banjo.

Sung in your best operatic voce   

Andy


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Although I sort of enjoyed it, we said wouldn't it be nice to see someone doing something like this in something different to a VW type camper van.
> 
> Something that shows non motor homers what modern day motorhoming is all about. And calling it a motorhome instead of a camper van.
> 
> In the 70s our neighbours had what my Dad called a caravanette.


Like it or not - most of 'todays' campervan-ing is credited to the old VW and rightfully in my book.

The VW Camper made todays 'motorhoming' what it is today


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

1302 said:


> Like it or not - most of 'todays' campervan-ing is credited to the old VW and rightfully in my book.


I started with my dad's self-converted Ford Thames van. It would have been nice for my parents to still be alive so they could compare what they had with what we have now.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We started with a push up top VW which broke in a high wind so we paid for a hard top roof which cost £400 and looked like a upside down boat as they fitted it

http://www.rayandmave.org.uk/html/camping_capers.html

I always say that it was real camping and that today all the large and RV's fixed bed M/Homes isnt real camping as people have lost that real fun side that camping was, now its home from home with all the electrical toys.
We never went tent camping as that seemed too basic but tenter's must think the same way that they are the real campers.
What ever you think its a great way to live when you compare us to people that stay at home and sitting in their gardens and watching telly each day, maybe having a 2 week holiday once a year.
We travel and see so many things and really know what a wonderful world it is.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I quite like the little series. Its a bit of a fairytale, not that accurate to real life but just a bit of fun


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't say I was very impressed, not into cooking progs, doing it on wheels did improve the concept one bit.

I don't think there will ever be a decent programme on "camper vans" as it is a difficult thing to film in, to start with they are so small that there is little to describe, so you could do a large dealer forecourts contents in a hour or so.


The only way it might work would be if they went to each manufacturer and took you at a snails pace through the full construction process, but that won't happen anytime soon as they'd fear us realising for real how much of a rip off they truly are.

Laser tag axle caravan 2011 model, less than £23k for good quality item, add the cost of your base vehicle, you do the maths, why is an equivalent MH so much more expensive, especially in a lot of cases they use the original chassis.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

OK.

I will go against the flow, I think it's tripe, I just get the feeling they are thinking of things to do in a camper van that will make a bit of telly, it has no substance and is very airy fairy..

I have recorded them as I watch other things during the time that it's on, and when I re play the programme I find myself fast forwarding it to get through the boring bits when all of a sudden its the end.

Say's something to me :roll: ...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if I hear him say "Fantastic" and "campervan cooking" any more I'll.....er switch off :x :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

bognormike said:


> if I hear him say "Fantastic" and "campervan cooking" any more I'll.....er switch off :x :roll:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

artona said:


> I quite like the little series. Its a bit of a fairytale, not that accurate to real life but just a bit of fun


Hi

Exactly that !! :roll:

Andy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> if I hear him say "Fantastic" and "campervan cooking" any more I'll.....er switch off :x :roll:


 :lol: And, apparently, the word "really" crops up a lot. So much, Annie had to go in the other room :roll:

Not really what motorhoming is about, for me.

What would make a good programme would be to follow a non-VW motorhome (so no campervan clichés) doing a 'proper' tour somewhere, preferably in France, so people can see what it's really like.

Hmm. Must take our video camera with us next time we go :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

bognormike said:


> if I hear him say "Fantastic" and "campervan cooking" any more I'll.....er switch off :x :roll:


Spot on Mike !

Harry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Coulstock said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > if I hear him say "Fantastic" and "campervan cooking" any more I'll.....er switch off :x :roll:
> ...


Fantastic!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Fantastic! Amazing! Really Great!"

I am so expecting him to pull an iPad out of a locker I'm acquiring a nervous tick while I watch.

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > if I hear him say "Fantastic" and "campervan cooking" any more I'll.....er switch off :x :roll:
> ...


And that is exactly what I was trying to say in my earlier post. Nothing to do with how the camper van boys are to thank for what we have today.

The word I am sick of already is 'Foraging' so much so that if I never hear it again........it will be too soon :wink: oh and last night how did he suddenly have enough dough to make more bread ? A fairytail describes it very nicely.........because to me it just isn't real.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

That exercise in cooking damper bread - what a farce! Hey presto - SHAZZAM! another similar sized lump of dough appeared. The TV fairy rides to the rescue! A little bit of cheating against his own rules (hem hem) with things like the vegetable stock cube and Halloumi that he didn't find in a hedgerow or buy from a roadside stall either.

We were supposed to believe that he just happened to have his big heavy cast iron Dutch Oven in a locker somewhere just in case - oh really? His must be the only VW camper on planet Earth that carries one. 

I'm sort of addicted to seriously bad telly programmes, so I might go on watching right to the end of the series. As a VW camper driver myself there are some enjoyable bits I can relate to, when he is filmed driving along sunny back roads that makes me look forward to my next trip. But I don't think much of his running gag where he holds up a queue of traffic behind him and gloats. Jeremy Clarkson does that much better. Tsk tsk.

SD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Funny*

I think we should make an MHF real life version.

Whoever has got a classic T1/T2 on here could get filmed by the MHF crew.

Here are some scenes

*Being told to F*** Off by a farmer with a big shot gun.
*Geting Booked for overnighting on a Cornwall car park
*A scene where the Police move them on for illegal car park cooking.
*Another Police Camera action with the occupants being searched for drugs after being found camping on the beach
*Road Rage with a 40 Tonner tailgating along the M5
*Getting stampeded by School Kids and Teachers on the P&O 
Pride of Dover
*Cupboards Stripped at Eurotunnel by customs
*Windows Smashed on ASDA's Car Park, radio and sat nav gone
*Trip to Wales with an Irate bus driver finding the Vee Dub in broken down in his Special bus lay-by
*Trying to book a C&CC or CC campsite
*Turning up at CC Site and parking in pitch the wrong way (We could have some fun with the Wardens).
*Nipping out from campsite for a day out. Only to return later and find the Family from hell have moved onto the neighbouring pitch and YOURS!
*Getting robbed on a French Aire and then telling the tale on Richard and Judy of how they were Gassed and lost all their jewelry, £3,000 Plus + €3,000.oo

Any more?


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Why is it that, along with many posters, I find the program so unreal but keep on watching it? Sad is n't it?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Sgt411 said:


> Why is it that, along with many posters, I find the program so unreal but keep on watching it? Sad is n't it?


Hi.

It would suit the programme better if he showed how to roll a good spliff, how to fill in a form to collect dole anywhere he happens to be dosing, and how to open beer bottles with his teeth.

Oh and how to dump the crap out of the bucket into the bushes!..

Must be more interesting than eating seaweed, on the other hand.. :roll: ..


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

He's a bit happy clappy for my liking, could easily imagine him leading a group hug.

I hate fish, seafood and 95% of all vegetables, so nothing he's eaten so far has tempted me.

If I saw him striding cheerfully towards our van, I'd draw the blinds till he'd gone.

The van is the best bit.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Please tell me that tiny cut was not a head injury. For goodness sake forget the fairytale, nightmare is more appropriate.

And he couldn't drive :lol: :roll: I bet he cooks though ( watching it recorded).


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*one man and his camper van*

after watching all week i would agree with all the comments posted the thing it has done most for me is rekindle the enthusiasm after a long winter of not realy using the van to its full potential


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh what a cynical miserable lot you are! The blokes a bit of a prat I admit but you cant dismiss the king of campers. The VW. If you have never been in one you wont understand. I have spent many years touring in the one in the photo below as well as an old 1967 Comma Caravenette. They were always boys trips to the scottish Islands, lakes or Ireland. You never ever worried about finding a campsite you just parked somewhere nice and people would smile and love you because you had a VW not a great big white brick. On several occasions locals have come up just to chat and talk about the van and even offer to buy it.

Its not mine but it feels like it is, we have so much history. Yes there is no loo or shower but there is a welly bar. Oh yes! The welly bar consists of a huge wellington boot stuffed full of little bottles of beer.

Height barriers and single track roads are just not an issue and you really can discover wild camping in one of these.

I love going away in our Kontiki and I love all its space and facilities but it doesn't match the feel good feeling you get when your in the VW and no big motorhome ever will. When we go on boys trips and take a couple of vans its always the VW we end up sat in or around unless its freezing or we want to watch TV, or need the loo (then the Kontiki is useful)

Ive been to as couple of VW festivals and they were superb, great fun and great people.

Jake and Hank wilding in the Lake district


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*one man and his camper van*

well said jake and i bet everyone who owned one in the past wishes he still had it , i cant believe the prices thier fetching.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Funny*



teemyob said:


> I think we should make an MHF real life version.
> 
> Whoever has got a classic T1/T2 on here could get filmed by the MHF crew.
> 
> ...


Please don't go giving Nuke ideas like this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The VW is an icon :wink: 

The man is a prat :roll: 

But, every time he utters that word (Campervan 8O ) it makes me wince  Does it have to be in every sentence? 
Last night he did actually say 'van' once to my great relief...for a few seconds anyway


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

barryd said:


> The VW. If you have never been in one you wont understand.


I travelled around Australia in one in the 1980s. There were five of us in there!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Richard_M said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > The VW. If you have never been in one you wont understand.
> ...


Nice one. The Comma Caravanette we all used to use in the 80's was about the same size as a VW and we slept 5 in that. one in the front, two in the double bed in the back, one in the hammock and me on a roll up mattress on the floor at the back. I loved that van and we had many fantastic trips in it. It never ever saw a campsite.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tee2*

I had a Vee Dub Tee 2 back in 1982. It was a Van not a Camper,about 2 years old.

It was a 2 litre twin carb that was great fun in the Snow. That was it.

It was unreliable
It was freezing in winter
It was roasting in summer
It was idiosyncratic

Oversteered, understeered, Overrated and underrated.

If you have deep pockets, are a bit nostalgic, romantic and have far too much time on your hands. Buy a T1/T2. Otherwise, you have plenty of other choice.

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> . . . it doesn't match the feel good feeling you get when your in the VW and no big motorhome ever will.


Hi Barry

Same could be said about the ridge tent we had when we were young and skint . . . it was great to sleep under canvas and wake up to a bright sunny morning with a herd of curious bullocks dropping in for breakfast!! 

But when it hisses down for three days solid, and you have to cook on your knees just inside the tent, and get dressed in a vertical space of about three feet, and the airbed springs a leak, and it's still raining and there's a river under the groundsheet, and you need the loo which is 300 yards away, and there's only cold water in the shower . . . . not too different to the Pratwagen, eh!! :lol: :lol:

We loved it then (well - mostly) 'cos it was that or nothing, and we had some great experiences and a wonderful time touring Europe, but would we want to go back to it now????

Come to think of it, matey on the program is exceptionally lucky with the weather isn't he! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Food*

I liked the look of the cheese cake!

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The one thing you have to know about 'reality' shows is that they have nothing to do with reality.

Everything is scripted, rehearsed and set up. A large retinue ensures everything looks good in the final take.
Just think of the out-take shows where performers need a couple of dozen 'takes' just to do one small scene.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

He probably sleeps, showers and takes care of his other bodily needs in the film crew's big RV which is parked up 20 feet out of shot :lol:

And yes, he has been extremely lucky with the weather - I loved my visit to the New Forest, apart from the horizontal rain which never abated the whole time we were there.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Not a bad program for the time of the evening that it is shown, but there again they could show Julia Bradbury- she is one sexy bird!!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*one man and his camper van*

i think we are the real prats, 
hes got two vans that are appreciating in value and our big modern luxurious fiats,mercs and fords ect. are sadly depreciating and we are all watching his program which he wont be doing for nothing.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Seafood - I love it so I was interested in the fresh crab and mussels bits earlier.

We were walking on the Northumberland coast by Dunstanburgh Castle last September. A fishing boat arrived just as we reach Craster harbour. We bought two live lobsters and a crab for £12. Walked back to the CCC campsite and cooked them all up outside. Had the crab between us that night with fresh bread and cold white wine. Yum. The lobsters went into the fridge for the next night. Double Yum

Don't agree with removing all the crab meat before you eat, that's why he ate so late. I prefer to crack and eat as you go. Much more fun.

Didn't agree with his guidance on preparing mussels though. He said that if they float they are dead and should be discarded. The method I use is:- 

1 They open to feed so if they don't Close when being manipulated or knocked about when washing, then they are dead so discard. 
2 if they don't Open when cooked they might be dodgy so discard.
3 don't pull the beards off till you are near to cooking as this can kill them 

Both stage 1 and 2 must be done as the contradict each other in appearance. I have just bought a bag of fresh mussels and over half are floating and are fine. Some dead ones are sinkers. 

Cook with a chopped shallot, little olive oil and nothing else. The flavour is so delicate it doesn't need white wine, cream etc

Andrew


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

What I like about the programme is that it shows how much fun motorhoming is.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is a cook book Martin wrote which is loosly based on the series.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-91273-good-cookbook.html


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i have watched all the episodes so far with mixed feelings , ive even owned a couple of vw ,s in the past, i also like cooking,but most of all i was interested in his visit to scotland hoping to visit that part of the uk i have least visited and apart from going to hamden park to watch liverpool play bruisha dortmund in the final of the cup winners cup have only been once before with my mum and dad when i was about ten and don,t remember that much. 
what amazed me was the amount of midges, can any one tell me ,is it really that bad and what to do to stop them biting?


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*one man in campervan*

Not really realistic , just another cooking programme , wast of time
GEOMAR


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

dragabed said:


> what amazed me was the amount of midges, can any one tell me ,is it really that bad and what to do to stop them biting?


Worse!!! well it was the last time we went but that was in August 2 years ago which is why we are going at easter this time.
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

He "allegedly" stayed over at Lunan Bay.

It is a car park by the beach and is a good spot. The only problem is that it is private land and the owner wants £7 per night. 8O 

I think water is available though.


----------

